# German National Team



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

What are your opinions on the team at the WBC?
I’m from Germany and trying to watch as many games as possible. That’s not so easy cause they start here after midnight.

I think this team is more than just Dirk.
I think he has improved his postgame much to last year. He often makes some sweet fade aways out of the low post and plays a tough D too.
Then there is Ademola Okolaja. He was in the Summer League for the Sixers last season, but failed to make their roster. In my opinion he is a juwon howard/shane battier mix but one level worse. Not the quickest, not the best rebounder for a small forward but just a good alrounder witch some range and a good jumper.
And there is also a Marco Pesic, Patrick Femerling, Nino Garris.
After the Americans we have the best bench in the Championships i think.
I think we have one of the top 3 TEAMS at the WBC

More important for me is what you think about Missan Nikagbatse?
Has somebody of you heard from him? 
He actually plays for Olympiakos Pyräus in Greek.
He has good size with about 6‘4 for a point guard and is just 20 years old. I’ve never seen such a flashy point guard in Germany!
He has damn good ball handling, a soft jumper witch 3 point range and goes strong to the rim.
I think in a a few years he could be ready for the NBA.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XYRYX</b>!
> What are your opinions on the team at the WBC?
> I’m from Germany and trying to watch as many games as possible. That’s not so easy cause they start here after midnight.
> 
> ...


Wie gehts? (How is it going in German-For those who don't know)

I really liked the German team this year, eventough its all about Dirk. But I really like Ademola Okolaja, I liked his jumpshot and his moving. Marco Pesic, is also good I guess its in the genes, since his father played and coached Alber (Berlin). Other then that I heaven't seen anyone else have a big impact for Team Germany


----------

